# A New Philosophy for Canada's Air Force



## Elwood (28 Jul 2008)

I saw last week on the Air Force site that Major Don Barnby and Captain Tim Rawlings recieved a CAD Commander's Commendation, but they didn't really explain why. I just saw this article now, and it seems pretty interesting. I definitely want to get my hands on a copy of the _Canadian Air Force Journal_ and read about the whole thing.



> The words “philosophy” and “Air Force” aren’t used together very often, but Major Don Barnby, standards flight commander at the 17 Wing Winnipeg’s Central Flying School, and Captain Tim Rawlings, a pilot instructor with 17 Wing’s CF Air Navigation School, are hoping to change that. The two pilots have worked together since 2003 to create the “1 Canadian Air Division Automation Philosophy”, a guiding direction for how the Air Force will operate its modern automated aircraft.
> 
> “Operating automated aircraft requires a different set of skills and procedures that many of us in the Air Force are not familiar with,” says Maj Barnby. “Technology in aircraft has advanced so much in my generation of flying that new piloting skills are now required in addition to the traditional skills.”
> 
> ...



http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Community/mapleleaf/article_e.asp?id=4557


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jul 2008)

Elwood said:
			
		

> . I definitely want to get my hands on a copy of the _Canadian Air Force Journal_ and read about the whole thing.



Its been sitting on my desk for weeks, maybe i should actualy read it.


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Aug 2008)

In a nutshell, making training and operations catch up to capitalize on the progress that systems automation (read: computerized systems) provides on newer aircraft.  As the same time, the implicit caution is that one doesn't let 'automation' drive the boat.  It is intended to let operators (and maintainers) focus on doing their business more effectively, but sometimes there is a danger in additional complexity that may in fact not improve the situation.  In the end, ensuring that advances in technology are channeled to let people work the systems more effectively (and by association, safely) while providing the most capability possible.

G2G


----------



## Strike (4 Aug 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> In a nutshell, making training and operations catch up to capitalize on the progress that systems automation (read: computerized systems) provides on newer aircraft.  As the same time, the implicit caution is that one doesn't let 'automation' drive the boat.  It is intended to let operators (and maintainers) focus on doing their business more effectively, but sometimes there is a danger in additional complexity that may in fact not improve the situation.  In the end, ensuring that advances in technology are channeled to let people work the systems more effectively (and by association, safely) while providing the most capability possible.
> 
> G2G


0
Wow.  Umm, can you dumb that down a bit please?  Your 12 lb brain just blew my mind away.   ;D  (Kidding!)


----------



## aesop081 (4 Aug 2008)

I read it....took 3 days but i read it !!!

Those guys came to our Sqn for a few days so i figured i should know a little bit about what they do. More to follow i guess with the arrival of the glass cockpit to our aircraft and all the automated tactical systems for the back end.


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Aug 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> 0
> Wow.  Umm, can you dumb that down a bit please?  Your 12 lb brain just blew my mind away.   ;D  (Kidding!)



Pull the AMS CB and bring out the old map and grease pencil!  ;D


----------



## Globesmasher (5 Aug 2008)

What they did was make pilot training far more relevent and applicable to what we are operating with these days.

Spending hours doing twizzles under "the bag", partial panel PARs and point to point to the hold entry using an precessing DRMI and a pencil are no longer useful.  It's time to start teaching brand new student pilots things like GNSS approaches, FMS manipulation, FMS SIDS and STARS etc ...  It's time to teach them about the various levels of automation instead of turning everything off and making these guys hand-fly raw data instrument approaches.

Granted that sort of thing does have its place, but it should no longer be the prime "subject matter" like it was during our day - it is time to make the emphasis of basic, undergraduate training more applicable to today's modern equipment and machinery.

I am, of course, only speaking from my own myopic world of ME FW aviation.  Duey and Strike may have something different to add in terms of RW aviation.


----------



## Globesmasher (5 Aug 2008)

Forgot to add:

Tim and Don did a great job.


----------



## Strike (5 Aug 2008)

I believe the lack of understanding of these new-fangled systems was reported to be a bit of an issue when the Cormorant came in.  So yes, it does affect the RW world somewhat.


----------



## Zoomie (6 Aug 2008)

Studs here at 3CFFTS are having automation in their new syllabus.  FMS IRT's out here involve a raw data NP approach, uncoupled FD precision approach followed by a fully coupled RNAV approach flown by the FMS.  We're teaching the premise that flying a NP approach to the MAP is not really ideal in the world of big jets - with the FMS, we can set up the continuous descent and have the plane fly right to the VDP (@MDA) and then command the G/A if nothing seen.  Should be an interesting change from the steam gauges on the Buff to this new system.


----------



## Bograt (6 Aug 2008)

I just finished the SGE (Small Group Evaluation) for the new helo syllabus.

25 Hours on the 206, followed by 70(plus) hours on the B412CF and approximately 60 hours in the sim. We used the FMS doing STARs and SIDs. Our ticket ride was a hand flown full procedure (NDB in my case) followed by 2 coupled approaches using the FD. We used the FD/FMS while on airways as well.

When the course goes steady state, there will also be 10 hours of NVG built into the syllabus.

As an aside, the only Aircraft that I have flown in the CF have have not been glass cockpits are the 206, and now the Sea King.


----------

